# Min Pin - Skin Irritation?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have an answer for you, but I know how I feel when no one answers my threads. Good luck. My best advice would be take her to the vet.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Sorry, I don't have an answer for you, but I know how I feel when no one answers my threads. Good luck. My best advice would be take her to the vet.


yes, i think i just may have to. i was just curious because i have NO idea what could cause all of the sores.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The bitter apple could be irritating what began as a simple sore. I would use some antibacterial shampoo like Micro-tek. You can get it at a horse supply store. It works great on all skin issues. But until then I would take him to the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well thank you all for your input. i ended up taking her to the vet a month or so ago; she was prescribed steroids and an antibiotic. the vet said she had an obvious skin infection but he did a swab and it was not a bacterial infection so i don't know why she was given antibacterials and not an anti-fungal of some sort. i guess to ward off the possibility.

anyway, within days we saw a difference. her hair grew back, her sores closed, the bumps went away.

maybe 4 days ago after a month of her doing weel, i'm seeing the same large pustules in the same places as before. the same ones, placed in the same places, are coming back.

i spoke to my mother considering i'm a college student and cannot afford another trip to the vet at the moment and she is going to give me a pharmaceutical cream from her nursing job that apparently will kill any bad bacteria to mersa. a doctor said it was safe for animals.


i don't know if anyone has had experiences with skin infections, but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Try and get some microtek shampoo. It is wonderful for skin issues. You can get it at Horse Supply stores. It does sound like a staph infection. Do you think you could get some pictures of it so we could see.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

hmm, i will definitely look into that. layla's skin has been flaky due to the cold and i'm sure it could help both of them. i can't seem to get a good picture. 


BUT.. 


this is what i think after a process of elimination. let me know. 

i'm fairly certain now that she probably has red mange and it's non-contagious (thank god). red mange is caused by excess mites. 

the dog itches itself profusely, breaks skin, staph infection occurs. wah-lah. they treated her for an infection, the antibiotic kicked it, it came back due to the mites. 

normally i'm not big on diagnosing my dog online because the possibilities are endless, but what really got me were the symptoms of a "mousy" odor and crusty edges of the ears. she had a medicated bath 4 or so days ago (around the time the pustules returned) and just has the strangest smell. the ends of her ears are also slightly crusty along the edges.

my mother suggested getting me chlorhexidine before i discovered the possibility of mange. wikipedia says: "For use in animals, it is used as a topical disinfectant of wounds. It is more effective in killing bacteria (bactericidal) than both povidone-iodine and saline, and has residual effects up to 6 hours ... it's common in treating skin infections..."

i've never had a dog with skin infections/mange/etc so feel free to tell me if i'm totally off-base.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe has a staph infection and had it for a few month, I took her in a week ago and my vet told me it would take a few weeks on antibiotics to get rid of it.

She would have little pimple like bumps all over her, then they turned into a a almost round scap (when she messed with them).

She is on a round of antibiotics for 3 weeks for now, as my vet said the staph can be very deep in their body.

Good luck!


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

here is a picture. it's gross, i apologize!

you can vaguely see where her fur is finally coming back in after our episode with this "thing" last month. it was one giant bumpy scab.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It would use the shampoo. When Bama was little and had a staph that shampoo was about the only thing that cleared it up and gave him relief. Did they do a scraping to determine if it could be the mange?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have never tried Micro-tek shampoo, but I'll bet it is cheaper than the chlorhexadine I shampoo copper with in for his skin issues. It is $20 for 6 ounces.

I think you should try one of the shampoos. Copper was on antibiotics for 2 months and the skin infection did not clear up completely until I started using the chlorhexadine shampoo. It cleared up after 2 baths, but it is starting to flare up again so he will be washed tomorrow.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> It would use the shampoo. When Bama was little and had a staph that shampoo was about the only thing that cleared it up and gave him relief. Did they do a scraping to determine if it could be the mange?


they did not even offer to do a scraping. i just assumed it was a skin infection the first time.

i thought it was mange as well because she doesn't smell right, but apparently red mange doesn't itch nor does it show up on the hind quarters (or so i've read). sarcoptic mange is very contagious and layla has not had any issues, so i have no idea.

i will definitely go out and buy a shampoo. thank you.

i've been using http://www.sulfodene.com/medshamp.htm because i saw it on a whim and layla was a little flaky but i will change.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would strongly recommend the Micro-Tek shampoo (www.eqyss.com). It was literally a life saver for Cody when he was so immune compromised and suffering with awful skin infections (staph). Bathing every few days while she's having problems, and then weekly after will work wonders. You can read about it on the site and like Carol said, many tack stores carry it or you can order online from eyss or petedge.


----------

